# Almond Smoking Basket



## bbqexaminer (Dec 9, 2009)

I've been doing a lot of writing on cold smoking, and found that it improves the taste of almonds. I was in a factory outlet kitchen store over the weekend and spotted this colander for $10. It fits the Cookshack like a glove, with an eight-inch to spare. It allows more smoke than a pan and cleans up easily.


----------



## meatball (Dec 10, 2009)

That's AWESOME!! I have a Cookshack and tried almonds in an aluminum pan a few weeks ago. I have to admit, they came out good, but not as smokey as I'd hoped. I will have to look for something similar, or if you're interested in a trade send me a PM. I'm sure I can offer some good, unique things in return.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 10, 2009)

Now I have never tried to smoke nuts but I do like the colander it could just make a good way to smoke some of the vegis and stuff like that.


----------



## irishteabear (Dec 10, 2009)

Good idea!


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 10, 2009)

You know what they say about the Mother of Invention... good improv.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 10, 2009)

That is a great idea - I have been using an aluminum pan that I took a double tined fork to the bottom of to allow smoke to penetrate but this looks a whole lot easier - Thanks for sharing a great idea


----------



## target (Dec 10, 2009)

My wife hosted a tastefully simple party and got a grilling basket for hosting it.   That basket fits into my MES perfectly and that is what I use for smoking almonds.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Dec 10, 2009)

I've been using these cheap foil perforated pans I picked up at the grocery store.  I have resued them for many an almond smoke and most recently to smoke chiles.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 10, 2009)

John, Ma Dutch has that very same colander and I know she would have me by the short hairs if she even catches me THINKING about using it in the smoker. I use one of those perforated grill pans for smoking stuff like veggies and nuts.  

Those almonds look great btw. Now I know what to do with the 5 pounds of almonds that I have sitting at home.


----------

